# Indigo Fragrance



## froggybean37 (Mar 7, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with their oils? They have a huge variety it seems but wondering about performance?


----------



## lillybella (Sep 13, 2015)

I know this is an old post. 
Does anyone have any experience with Indigo Fragrance recently? I just received a wonderful fragrance from them; however it leaked because of poor packaging which they refused to acknowledge.


----------



## jackbenimble (Jan 6, 2017)

I have been a customer of Indigo fragrance since back in their etsy days. I have always had wonderful customer service (adding on stuff I forgot to an order for example or a quick question) and the majority of oils I get from them are fabulous. There have only been a handful that I didn't care for or that misbehaved for me. 

The only thing I didn't love about them was that they do not have current review/rating on their new website which would be helpful when selecting new fragrances to try. I was able to find reviews for them on Amazon and I know back on etsy they had over 10k+ awesome reviews, but that doesn't help me much NOW for their new oils- so that is kind of a bummer.


----------



## jackbenimble (Jan 6, 2017)

Sorry- didn't realize I was replying to such an old thread...haha. Well my thoughts still pertain to the here and now.


----------

